# PAWS IN PARK - Leyland, Lancashire - 7th and 8th July



## jostar37 (Jun 3, 2011)

*PAWS IN THE PARK 2012 - Leyland, Lancashire* *7th and 8th July 2012*

*Treat your four legged friend to a weekend of fun and canine capers at Paws in the Park  Leylands Greatest Dog Show!* -​
Hi all, just to let you know there is a fun charity dog show coming up in Leyland, Lancashire on the 7th and 8th July.

Details for the dog show are below, but if you need any further information please see pawsinthepark2012.weebly.com or drop me an email at [email protected].

*Has your king or queen of canines got what it takes to win one of our *fun dog show classes *and take home a rosette? Sunday only, registration starts at *11am*. *£2 *per class. All proceeds to Preston RSPCA.

*Is your dog faster than Usain Bolt? Then win a medal with your dog at this years *Doggie Olympics!* Saturday only, registration starts at 11am. *£2 *per class. All proceeds to Preston RSPCA.

-*MUSICAL SIT* - Can your dog sit on command when the music stops? 
-*BONE AND SPOON RACE *- Can you and your pooch finish first across the line? You've not allowed to drop the bone, but your dog will hope you do!
-*GIVE THE DOG A BONE* - Can your dog be the fastest one to find a meaty dog bone from underneath a straw pile?

*Let your dog go wild on our agility course  fastest dog around the track wins a prize!

*Watch our *duck herding *demonstration and *working dog displays *by WaggaWuffins, Bowland and Pennine Mountain Rescue Dogs, Pets As Therapy and Lancashire Newfoundland Group. Be amazed by our *Heelwork to Music *display by Sarah Brady and Sampson.

*Pamper your pooch by visiting our *dog friendly stalls and marquees *offering homemade dog treats, dog grooming, pet accessories, free vet checks and microchipping, plus lots of freebies and treats.

See you there!

Jo :lol:


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I know where that is, I'll put that date in my diary and let all my friends with dogs know too.


----------



## jostar37 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Bluegirl, thanks for your post and support! Has this forum got a calender which I can advertise the event too?

Thanks


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Hi,
Sorry, I'm too new to the forum to know that, maybe one of the mods can help.


----------



## jostar37 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi All,

Just a quick update with the dog show, the duck herder confirmed today that he is bringing along some sheep as well as ducks - ekk hope they dont manage to break free and escape during the the show!

Thanks to those who have contacted me through the website about the dog show - please see pawsinthepark2012.weebly.com for more info.

Hope to see you there!

Jo


----------



## jostar37 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Update for Paws in the Park 2012 *

Newfoundland Rescue have just confirmed today that they will coming to the show, they are going to be offering rides for children in carts which their dogs will pull around a course!

This is a charity event with all proceeds going to local dog rescue groups so come along and have a great weekend with your four legged friend whilst helping local dogs in need!

For more information, please visit [email protected].

See you there!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Just wanted to give this a bump...hoping to make it Saturday


----------



## zingy (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll be there both days, so please come and see us and say hello  Elfie will be pleased to see everyone (and will need lots of sympathy for her poorly leg!).


----------



## zingy (Apr 29, 2012)

Just to let everyone know, I had an email today confirming that Paws in the Park has been postponed due to the weather. It sounds like the park is a little more like a river at the moment 

It's likely to be rescheduled for some time in September, but no confirmed dates yet.


----------



## illusions (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi eveyone, Im new to this forum but would like to know if there is any interest in pet (dog) photography?

Im a photographer who specialises in green screen, which if you dont know enables me to create digital backgrounds and have subjects placed within it. 
I love our four legged friends, and wondered if others would be interested in having their dogs photographed at an event like this one and either walking away on the day or viewing their image at a later date online with a view to ordering a high quality print. 

Any opinions welcome

Thank You
Aimee x


----------

